# CBC's the Passionate Eye in Afghanistan



## NL_engineer (29 Jan 2007)

I just turned on CBC news world, and the Passionate Eye has a special on, telling the Taliban's side of the war.


----------



## Jaydub (29 Jan 2007)

I'm seeing this too.  Who is this reporter?


----------



## GO!!! (30 Jan 2007)

Some limey .

Seriously though, I watched that last night - I thought it was balanced, not really in favor or against either side.

Not a bad way to spend an hour.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (30 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the documentary?


----------



## schart28 (30 Jan 2007)

interesting


----------



## corypaven (30 Jan 2007)

I think it was called something like "touring with the taliban" or something along those lines. I found it very interesting, it definitely shows the other side of the story and just what NATO is up against.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jan 2007)

I hope that suicide bomber are some 5.56 or 7.62 rounds instead of blowing him self up  :skull:


----------



## -rb (9 Jul 2007)

Just a little note, "On Tour With the Taliban" will be airing again tonight at 10pm ET/PT...not a bad doc for those who are interested.
http://www.cbc.ca/passionateeyemonday/feature_290107.html

cheers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2007)

Thanks for this - missed it first time around...


----------

